# Ranger 500



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

What do you guys think this would be like for plowing vs. a 500 CC ATV?
http://www.polarisindustries.com/en-us/ATV-RANGER/2010/Full-Size-Utility-Vehicles/RANGER-500-HO/Pages/Overview.aspx


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wellllllll You could put a cab on it and have heat


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been thinking much the same over here in the UK.

We never have a significant amount of snow, or at least not where I am in the Southeast,but the poxy country grinds to halt when we do.
I strongly beleive that there is a market potential over here for small scale clearing of office car parks, schools and domestic driveways.
The problem with operating a full size snow clearing unit, is that the roads get snarled up as no one seems to be able to drive!!!
This is where an ATV based unit would come in, but like you, I'm not sure whether to go for something like an Artic Cat, or something like this below.










Its a hard choice, as a buggy type vehicle would the advantage in that I could also transport salt, snow blower and ancillary equipment on the load bed, but by using the above, I would loose the versatility of being able to negotiate around stuck vehicles etc.
Buggies are quite a big thing within farming communities over here, and there is a very wide choice of models, although all of them are well over priced, and buying a used Land Rover would be a hell of alot cheaper!
The Kawasaki buggy, has quite a neat trick, in that the rear load bed quickly converts into additional seating, which could open up other options for use when no one else can get about. Here is a short video clip of some of the buggies that we have for sale over here in the UK http://www.fwi.co.uk/Articles/2009/11/27/118924/Buggy-Test-John-Deere.htm


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

imo, the heavy it is, the better it is for plowing.. put a plow on that, and it will plow better than a atv because its heavier


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Get a Ranger, not a JD:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea i would go japan for sure, anything is better than the j/d units and cheaper


----------



## bdehus (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a Polaris Ranger 700 XP with a 72 inch cycle country plow on it. This is my first year plowing with it and only use it on a 1700 foot and a 700 foot drive. It pushes snow great. You need to add weight in the bed because all of the extra weight up front. I was able to push 2 foot drifts and make a pile 6 foot tall. I priced a gator. Too expensive for what you get in my opinion.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

bdehus;961373 said:


> I have a Polaris Ranger 700 XP with a 72 inch cycle country plow on it. This is my first year plowing with it and only use it on a 1700 foot and a 700 foot drive. It pushes snow great. You need to add weight in the bed because all of the extra weight up front. I was able to push 2 foot drifts and make a pile 6 foot tall. I priced a gator. Too expensive for what you get in my opinion.


Awesome, post some pictures!


----------



## paullinrt (Jul 6, 2004)

That Ranger 500 looks like it would plow great.



bdehus;961373 said:


> I have a Polaris Ranger 700 XP with a 72 inch cycle country plow on it. This is my first year plowing with it and only use it on a 1700 foot and a 700 foot drive.


bdehus - Do you use a winch to raise the plow? Do you angle the blade manually? I'm thinking about that plow on my Ranger for a 1000 foot drive. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## bdehus (Dec 14, 2009)

I use a mile marker 3000 lb. winch to raise the plow. I also manually angle the blade, which I don't find to burdensome. Both drives I do are gravel and have had no problems pushing snow. The build quality of the cycle country plow exceeded my expectations. It attaches to a 2 inch receiver mount on the front, and has an adapter between the mount and a plow blade. This configuration I found out is new for the 09-up models, which mine is an 09. This is nice, because I don't have to crawl under it to hook it up, although it does take some effort to line it up with the receiver and push it in. Also, I can raise it up very high in this configuration practically to the brush guard.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

*2004 Polaris Ranger with plow*

Here is my '04 Ranger 500 with a custom 72" plow I made for it. Works well, manual angle and I raise and lower it with the winch. Much easier for me than a normal ATV IMO.

Good luck!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Grotonems5;965897 said:


> Here is my '04 Ranger 500 with a custom 72" plow I made for it. Works well, manual angle and I raise and lower it with the winch. Much easier for me than a normal ATV IMO.
> 
> Good luck!


Nice looking plow and machine!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

There is a guy in my town that has a Ranger 500 with a cab, heater, and 6' Polaris plow. He plows his long driveway with it and it seams to work prety good.


----------



## bdehus (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is a picture of my setup


----------



## bdehus (Dec 14, 2009)

and here is how the plow attaches


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

bdehus;969175 said:


> and here is how the plow attaches


Looks like same as the swisher setup!!!:waving::waving:


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

dont know if u guys have seen it but boss has a v plow out for the rangers

http://www.purepolaris.com/Detail.a...709EBC89B07AC4755AB82F768EFE3B5C7C559717CFA09


----------



## bdehus (Dec 14, 2009)

The Boss set-up would be overkill for what I need.


----------

